# Best dealer for Autotrail



## Archie007 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi

We live in Yorkshire and are looking to buy a new Autotrail motorhome. Were wondering which dealer would be best for after sales service. I would be grateful for any guidance based on personal experience. Thanks


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Archie007 said:


> Hi
> 
> We live in Yorkshire and are looking to buy a new Autotrail motorhome. Were wondering which dealer would be best for after sales service. I would be grateful for any guidance based on personal experience. Thanks


I know it's a very long shot ,but we and our friends have used these on several occassions ,and had a great service along with good px deals , also one of the main salesmen I am sure is a Yorkshireman .
http://www.continentalcaravans.co.uk/


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought from Continental Caravans and have been pleased with their after sales support. Having said that, if you live in Yorkshire then I would be looking a bit closer to home as you will almost inevitiably have to make a trip or two back to the dealer!


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Little bit closer and i have bought 3 vans from Spinney Motorhomes and their service is good.
http://www.spinney.co.uk/


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Todds of Preston. Brilliant. Lancashire not Yorkshire sorry.
Frank


----------



## maxsdad (Mar 20, 2011)

Another vote here for Spinney.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Richard Baldwins Halifax.HX3 0TP


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

To balance things, we've bought two new vans from Spinney and not found them very good at all. The first was an Autotrail which was a lemon so we changed it after a year as putting it right just wasn't happening. The second was a Frankia which was much better but did have some problems that Spinney weren't particularly interested in hearing about or fixing. I wouldn't give Spinney any more that five out of ten.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

A good friend bought from Brownhills last year and as nothing but praise for them.

Regards

Dill


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

CamperUK without hesitation but they have limited models


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Camper UK was the first company I recommended to him Stewart, unfortunatly they couldnt get what he wanted which was a shame. I told him to have a look at Burstner, don't know why he went for Autotrail. 

Glad to here he's over the moon with Browhills though, looks like they might have got there act together at last.

Dill


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

rebbyvid said:


> Little bit closer and i have bought 3 vans from Spinney Motorhomes and their service is good.
> http://www.spinney.co.uk/


Ive bought one from Spinneys and they won't get a bean again from me that's for sure and neither will Autotrail. 
I alone might have had a bad experience but for my £65k I think everyone deserves a little decent curteous service.


----------



## lizu (Jan 15, 2015)

*dealers are not an issue its getting in touch with Autotrail*

Hi

I purchased a brand new Dakota which was delivered in April 2014. After a number of teething issues I was travelling Europe when a major issue arose (the floor collapsing possibly due to the sink leaking which was fixed in June). I contacted the dealer and auto trail. Autotrail, despite numerous call and emails failed to reply or respond. The dealer advised that there are NO dealers in any part of Europe. I drove all the way back from Italy and for over a month now the dealer has not been able to fix the problem and I need to take it to Norwich to be assessed and a further warranty request submitted. I have spent alms £1000 in costs so far and have been without a home (we rented ours to travel Europe for a year) or a vehicle with no replacement. Still we can't get hold of anyone in Autotrail at all. I would recommend you consider carefully about any serious problems that may arise and if you want to buy from a company that have no european partners and you can't contact. Try contacting them for yourself to see. The email address doesn't work for example. Good luck if you buy an Autotrail


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Are you sure you want an Autotrail after reading this.

Of all the vans they would be bottom of my list personally, never owned one but I have been a member on here for many years so can't help but read/hear about them.

Paul.


----------



## Archie007 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: dealers are not an issue its getting in touch with Autot*

Thanks to all those who have responded, we will look at the dealers mentioned when we get some time. Great response and a great forum, thanks again



lizu said:


> Hi
> 
> I purchased a brand new Dakota which was delivered in April 2014. After a number of teething issues I was travelling Europe when a major issue arose (the floor collapsing possibly due to the sink leaking which was fixed in June). I contacted the dealer and auto trail. Autotrail, despite numerous call and emails failed to reply or respond. The dealer advised that there are NO dealers in any part of Europe. I drove all the way back from Italy and for over a month now the dealer has not been able to fix the problem and I need to take it to Norwich to be assessed and a further warranty request submitted. I have spent alms £1000 in costs so far and have been without a home (we rented ours to travel Europe for a year) or a vehicle with no replacement. Still we can't get hold of anyone in Autotrail at all. I would recommend you consider carefully about any serious problems that may arise and if you want to buy from a company that have no european partners and you can't contact. Try contacting them for yourself to see. The email address doesn't work for example. Good luck if you buy an Autotrail
> 
> ...


----------



## Archie007 (Aug 31, 2010)

coppo said:


> Are you sure you want an Autotrail after reading this.
> 
> Of all the vans they would be bottom of my list personally, never owned one but I have been a member on here for many years so can't help but read/hear about them.
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul

To be perfectly honest I don't regard Autotrail to be any worse than other companies. We have owned an Autotrail Scout as well as an Autosleeper PVC ,and an IH PVC and I can say with some authority, they are all the same. In fact my experience of Autotrail is more favourable than the other two mentioned. Take IH who are known for their allegedly great after-sales service. I have used it and it is nowhere near great, I can assure you. I know Autotrail are highly regarded by many owners and have been for many years. I have no fear of buying another at £80,000, they are that good. Remember, people tend to take to the forums when things go wrong, there arnt that many complaints on here so there are many many Autotrail owners who art complaining. Speaks volumes really.

Lastly, Most if not all British Motorhome builders have no dealers outside of the UK. I think this may well change as business grows post recession, hopefully, that is how it stands.


----------



## Archie007 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Thanks*

Just a quick note to say thank you to all those who responded with suggestions for an Autotrail dealer. We bought a new AT Comanche through Brownhills at Newark and I have to say it was a very good experience, from having it fitted out with the extras we ordered to the actual handover, it was informative and thorough. A slick and proffesional organisation.

We are very pleased with our choice of van and dealer

Thanks once again


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Best wishes with it Archie.

As I say, everyone is different and that's a good thing.

A used LHD German MH would have been the top of my list, especially with extended Europe trip[s in mind, as you are planning.

Paul.


----------

